# Kernel will nicht. Bleibt bei IO scheduler registered stehen

## Cosmicboy

Hallo,

habe meinen Rechner neu mit Gentoo installiert und wollte mir einen neuen Kernel bauen. Nur dieser bleibt beim booten immer bei "io scheduler registered" stehen.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, warum?

Danke

Thorsten

----------

## mrsteven

Welchen I/O-Scheduler hast du denn aktiviert?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Kannst ja mal probieren ein IO Scheduler in grub anzugeben bei der zeile kernel z.B.

```

kernel /gentoo/vmlinuz-2.6.15r1 root=/dev/hdX elevator=deadline ...

```

Und schau einmal im kernel unter "Block layer -> IO Schedulers" ich habe

bei mir alles ausgewählt und als default deadline gewählt. Du kannst

aber auch einen andern wähle wenn du Grub wie oben beschrieben mit

elevator=XXXXX einen andern auswählen möchtes.

MfG

----------

## Cosmicboy

Hallo & Danke schon einmal für eure Antworten.

Ausgwählt habe ich folgendes:

```

         <*> Anticipatory I/O scheduler

         <*> Deadline I/O scheduler

         <*> CFQ I/O scheduler

                Default I/O scheduler (Anticipatory)  --->  
```

Ich werde heute Abend mal einen anderen I/O Scheduler probieren. Aber wo liegt der Unterschied zw. den einzelnen?

----------

## schachti

http://www.google.de/search?q=kernel+io+scheduler, erster Suchtreffer (http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2005/04/kerntechnik/kerntechnik.html).

----------

## mrsteven

So, ich habe noch mal im Kernel-Log nachgeschaut, wann diese Meldung kommt. Inzwischen glaube ich nicht mehr, dass es am I/O-Scheduler liegt, denn die machen in der Regel keine Probleme. Schwierigkeiten gibt es dagegen schon mal bei ACPI, welches zum Teil auch nach den I/O-Schedulers initialisiert wird:

```
[...]

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

[...]
```

Falls du ACPI-Unterstützung im Kernel hast, schalte die mal ab (es gibt glaube ich auch einen Kernelparameter dafür). Andernfalls kann es auch an der AGP-Unterstützung liegen, die nach dem ACPI-Kram initialisiert wird.

----------

## schachti

Bei mir kommt ACPI *vor* den io schedulern:

```

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV36 Board - p191-3n , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

```

----------

## Cosmicboy

Ich habe den io scheduler gewechselt und jegliches Powermanagement ausgeschaltet. Der Kernel bleibt immer noch an der gleichen Stelle stehen.

Wo finde ich im "make menuconfig" Einstellmöglichkeiten für AGP? In der .config sind diese zwar eingeschaltet, aber im menuconfig finde ich diesen nicht unter "Bus Options"  :Sad: 

Edit: 16:43

Habe jetzt die noch aktivierte AGP Option gefunden und deaktiviert. Kernel neu kompiliert mit make und der bleibt immer noch stehen.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Kannst ja mal probieren ACPI über grub abzuschalten wie mrsteven schon vorgeschlagen hat mit:

```

kernel /gentoo/vmlinuz-2.6.15r1 root=/dev/hdX pci=noacpi

```

falls du es nicht schon probiert hast. Soll laut fedora irgendwo ein bug im Kernel sein bei bestimmten Chipsätzen. 

Alternativ kannst du ja mal eine andere Kernelversion testen.

Edit 21.04.06 17:48

Kannst es ja auch über grub zusätzlich mal mit

```

noapic acpi=off nofb

```

 probieren

MfG

----------

## Cosmicboy

Danke für die Tipps!

Ich habe die von Fuchur ausprobiert, aber davon klappte leider auch nichts. Habe jetzt die gentoo-sources 2.6.16-r3 genommen mit der gleichen .config wie vorher und der Kernel bleibt wieder an der gleichen Stelle stehen.

Verstehe das absolut nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Ich gehen mal davon aus das dein System mit der gentoo-minimal-install/gentoo-install oder livecd bootet.

Wenn du dein System mit einer der CDs bootest findest du unter "/proc/config.gz" eine Kernel .config.

Diese benutzt du dann für deinen Kernel. Musst sie aber noch anpassen das die Treiber für deine Controller/Festplatten usw.

nicht als module ausgewählt sind sonder fest im Kernel so das du keine initrd benötigst. Dann sollte dein

System erst einmal booten und du kannst dann nach und nach mit "make menuconfig" abschalten was du meinst nicht zu benötigen

und erneut einen Kernel bauen.

 Edit 21.04.06 21:33

Noch etwas um zu schauen welch module die livecd benutzt da kannst du mit lsmod nachschauen und sie dann fest in

den Kernel einbinden (für Kontroller/Festplatte usw. damit du keine initrd benötigst)

MfG

----------

## mrsteven

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Bei mir kommt ACPI *vor* den io schedulern:
> 
> ```
> 
> io scheduler noop registered
> ...

 

Na ja, die ACPI-Initialisierung läuft in mehreren Schritten ab. Aber dein Posting bringt einen weiteren Verdächtigen mit: den Framebuffer. Der kann testweise auch mal raus...

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Na ja, die ACPI-Initialisierung läuft in mehreren Schritten ab. Aber dein Posting bringt einen weiteren Verdächtigen mit: den Framebuffer. Der kann testweise auch mal raus...

 

Hat er das nicht wenn er grub nofb mitgibt?

MfG

----------

## mrsteven

Ich brauch ne Brille...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Cosmicboy

Danke Jungs! Das System läuft jetzt erst einmal. Der Tipp hat mir sehr geholfen:

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Ich gehen mal davon aus das dein System mit der gentoo-minimal-install/gentoo-install oder livecd bootet.
> 
> Wenn du dein System mit einer der CDs bootest findest du unter "/proc/config.gz" eine Kernel .config.
> ...

 

Ich weiß im Moment noch nicht, was an diesem Kernel anders sein soll, als bei meinem, aber das finde ich noch heraus!

----------

## Cosmicboy

Der Kernel lief jetzt zwei Tage komplett durch und brachte mir diesen Fehler auf die Konsole. SSH war danach weg und die Konsole reagierte nach eingabe von User und PW auch nicht mehr  :Sad:  Hat wer Ideen und Hilfen?

```
Apr 25 20:35:02 zion Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000060

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion printing eip:

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion c016bb2e

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion *pde = 00000000

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion Oops: 0000 [#1]

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion Modules linked in: rtc

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion CPU:    0

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion EIP:    0060:[<c016bb2e>]    Not tainted VLI

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion EFLAGS: 00010206   (2.6.15-gentoo-r1)

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion eax: ffffffa0   ebx: ffffffee   ecx: 00000000   edx: ffffffa0

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion esi: 00000012   edi: cbde7f0c   ebp: ed9bb180   esp: cbde7ed4

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion Process ps (pid: 1893, threadinfo=cbde7000 task=f6b90030)

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion Stack: 00000004 00000006 00000013 c016bc1c 0000001c 00000fec cbde7f0c 00000fec

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion 00000013 0000001c c012f180 38332b60 00003536 000200d0 00000fec 000011fb

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion 0000146b 00001491 000014ec 00001517 00001523 00001524 00001525 00001526

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion Call Trace:

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion [<c016bc1c>]

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion [<c012f180>]

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion [<c0151000>]

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion [<c0151104>]

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion [<c01511fc>]

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion [<c0151104>]

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion [<c01029bb>]

Apr 25 20:35:02 zion Code: 89 c2 59 85 d2 58 74 12 8b 82 a0 00 00 00 39 82 9c 00 00 00 75 04 31 db eb 09 8b 15 60 cb 2e c0 83 ea 60 81 fa 00 cb 2e c0 74 25 <83>

 ba c0 00 00 00 00 8b 82 9c 00 00 00 74 0c 4b 79 09 89 04 b7

```

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Was hast du den gerade gemacht?

Hast du ein Module geladen oder wurde durch ein Programm eins geladen?

Währe sicher hilfreich wenn du Schreiben würdest was du gerade gemacht hast

als der Fehler auftrat.

MfG

----------

## Cosmicboy

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Was hast du den gerade gemacht?
> 
> Hast du ein Module geladen oder wurde durch ein Programm eins geladen?
> ...

 

Ich habe gar nichts gemacht! Es laufen auf dem Rechner/Server nur Dienste, wie SSH, qMail, vpopmail, ssh, apache, mysql und powerdns.

Und der lief eben 2 Tage vor sich hin mit ein paar Zugriffen darauf. Und als ich wieder drauf zugreifen wollte, konnte man zwar noch auf den Apache zugreifen, aber SSH und Konsolen-Login war unmöglich.

----------

